# How to install mysql server without openssl



## cesjr (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi guys
I noticed that openssl-devel is now supported .
If I would like to disable this feature ,how to do?
Or what should I do to support this featute ?
Any suggestion will be appreciated.
======================
`cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/ && make install clean`

```
===>   mysql56-server-5.6.35_4 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   mysql56-server-5.6.35_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   mysql56-server-5.6.35_4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.9 - found
===>   mysql56-server-5.6.35_4 depends on shared library: libevent.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libevent.so)
===>   mysql56-server-5.6.35_4 depends on shared library: liblz4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liblz4.so)
===>   mysql56-server-5.6.35_4 depends on shared library: libedit.so.0 - found (/usr/local/lib/libedit.so.0)
===>   mysql56-server-5.6.35_4 depends on shared library: libmysqlclient.so.18 - not found
===>   mysql56-client-5.6.35_2 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   mysql56-client-5.6.35_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   mysql56-client-5.6.35_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.9 - found
===>   mysql56-client-5.6.35_2 depends on shared library: libevent.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libevent.so)
===>   mysql56-client-5.6.35_2 depends on shared library: liblz4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liblz4.so)
===>   mysql56-client-5.6.35_2 depends on shared library: libedit.so.0 - found (/usr/local/lib/libedit.so.0)
===>  Configuring for mysql56-client-5.6.35_2
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-client/work/.build
-- Running cmake version 3.5.2
getconf: no such configuration parameter `LEVEL1_DCACHE_LINESIZE'
-- MySQL 5.6.35
-- Packaging as: mysql-5.6.35-FreeBSD10.3-x86_64
-- suffixes <.a;.so>
CMake Error at cmake/ssl.cmake:176 (IF):
  if given arguments:

    "OPENSSL_INCLUDE_DIR" "AND" "OPENSSL_LIBRARY" "AND" "CRYPTO_LIBRARY" "AND" "OPENSSL_MAJOR_VERSION" "VERSION_GREATER_EQUAL" "1"

  Unknown arguments specified
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:419 (MYSQL_CHECK_SSL)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/usr/ports/databases/mysql56-client/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/usr/ports/databases/mysql56-client/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-client
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2017)

You can't turn off SSL support. However, you can change which SSL library is used by setting DEFAULT_VERSIONS in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=libressl
```
See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk for more options.


----------



## cesjr (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks , but the result was same like above.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2017)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf that might interfere?


----------



## cesjr (Feb 9, 2017)

Thisi my /etc/make.conf output :

```
DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=apache=2.2
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=libressl
```


----------



## cesjr (Feb 9, 2017)

I decided to install mysql57-server , and anything was OK! .it so strange ...
By the way ,mysql56-server still reporting error like above.


----------

